# Age, Weight, Health, Photo



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting to have a description of your GSD with a Photo (if possible) and his/her age, weight, health, favourite passtime (what he/she loves to do). Like that, it would give the readers a better idea on what to do if their GS gets sick, or is a picky eater, a favourite toy etc etc. Basically a little description of your GS.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok I will go first, 
This is Major, he is 5 1/2 months old, weighs 75lbs, eats Orijen, loves his marrow bones, his frizbee, tennis balls. He walks with me mostly everyday (powerwalking) and favourite passtime, going to the dog park to see his buddies. So far he is very healthy but got to watch his food so he doesnt grow too fast as he is now. He will be a big boy. As of next week, he's going to be on adult food. So that's our newest member of the family.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mya is 3 and a half years old, and she weighs about 75lbs. She eats Candidae (sp) right now, we just switched to it. She has severe skin allergies to lots of things so we're always trying to get her more comforabtle with a product that works for her. She LOVES rocks, small ones that she can fetch. She loves going anywhere with me, and loves hiking in the park!










Bear is a 1 year old GSD tipping the scales at 98lbs. He may sound heavy, but is very lean for his size. He is on Taste of the Wild food, and his favorite snack is frozen chicken. Bear loves his rope ball, he carries it with him everywhere. He loves his sister, but tends to be a bit obnoxious to her at times. He loves going on hikes with the family.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

your dogs are beautiful..i see you have abby and teddy..you could of put them in too...they are part of your family too..









Mya looks like Major..regarding her skin allergies, have you ever thought of giving Mya and good for all your dogs Olive Oil or Evening Prime Rose. What it does it helps dull coats, dry skin, redness, “hot spots”, and hair loss. Great source of the essential fatty acids Omega-6, including Linoleic Acid (LA) and Gamma Linolenic Acid (GLA), and Omega 3 fatty acids containing ALA , EPA and DHA, combined with Omega 9 fatty acids (Oleic Acid). 

I always gave my dogs olive oil extra virgin is better. A good 2 tablespoons once a while is fantastic for their coats. Keeps it nice and smooth so it doesnt itch. And olive oil is a known fact one of the best antioxidants. If your already giving her some, you're on the right path. I use to have dobermans and one of them would have little blemishes under his chin and around the head so I started to give him some and they all disappear. My son tends to get excema he sticks to olive oil or cod liver oil and it disappears...healthy eating helps too but i cant feed him dog food..lol


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

well here it goes, tyson is 17 weeks old, weighs about 40 pounds and stands around 20 inches tall. his favorite toys are tennis balls and anything that squeeks. i feed him eagle pack dog food.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is 59 months, almost 5 years. He weighs about 70lbs and stands 25.6'' tall. His health isn't the best because he almost allergic to everything and anything he touches or eats. It comes from bad breeding but I love him anyways. We've done over $300 tests and have tried to avoid the things he is allergic to. To help with his allergies, I give him two benedryl(sp?) pills in the morning when his allergies act up. It's the best thing that has helped him, the quartazone(sp?) shot he used to get never worked but the benedryl does work excellent for him. He eats Simply Natural since this is the only food that has nothing in it that he's allergic to. He also gets K9 show stopper and that stuff is working like a miracle. Because of his allergies, the hair around his eyes were coming out and then when we started giving that to him, his hair around his eyes came back in less then a week. Amazing stuff!

















Isa is 32 months, almost 3 years and she weighs between 60-65lbs. Her weight changes from time to time so I never no what it truely is. She stands 25'' tall. Her health has been pretty good except when she kept throwing up for a few days and we took her in. She had air not in her stomach but just before it so it wasn't bloat but they had to watch her for a few days just to make sure. When she was about 2 months, she started shaking badly and we rushed her into the vets and about $800 later they said their was nothing wrong with her.







But besides that, she's been healthy. She eats innova evo in the green bag and takes show stopper.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucy at 18 weeks, 34 pounds


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

This is Annabelle. She is 3 1/2 years old 24" high and around 72 lbs. Unfortunately she has IBD/SIBO and has recently been diagnosed with Hip Dysplasia. She eats Royal Canin Prescription L/F. She is an obsessive compulsive squeeker when it comes to squeeky toys. She loves other animals, but could probably do without strange people. She is my heart dog. 








[/img] 


This is Maiya. She is 3 years old, 23" tall and around 55 lbs. She has MegaEsophagus and is feed through a gastrostomy tube. She also eats the Royal Canin prescription L/F. She is a complete goofball. Scales 8 foot walls with no problem, and lays like a frog. She also pounces on things like a cat. She has broken out of every crate I have put her in and does not like to be contained. She can spot a crumb that has fallen on the floor from 20 feet away. She also has her own wardrobe.








[/img]


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

"Kenya" (U-Ch Alta Tollhaus Krieger Lamb Chop CGC, therapy dog, soon to be RN), west and east German working lines, 4 years old, healthy (no major or chronic problems, OFAs), spayed female (spayed at 3 years). Weighs 54-60 lbs, 21", currently eats Canidae or Nature's Variety kibble. Grain-free gives her diarrhea and too much weight loss. 

We compete in rally and soon AKC obedience, herding, and agility (probably CPE and AKC). Intense dog, lives to work, good drives, settles in the house (great on/off switch), lacks confidence in some areas so does not have the proper temperament for SchH at least not the protection phases, good with other dogs, aloof and indifferent towards people, no aggression, not guardy or overly protective. Good prey drive and ball drive - she will chase ANYTHING, but she won't always bring stuff back. VERY biddable, quick learner, super easy to train, reliable off lead, excellent recall/"leave it". Very much a one person (gotta be a woman), velcro dog.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna will be 2 in July, she ranges between 50-55 lbs, I'm trying to keep her weight up but she tends to burn everything off. She is fairly healthy other than her EPI which is controlled by feeding her raw. She hasn't had any skin or ear problems, when she turns 2 I will have her hips checked and I'm crossing my fingers that they check out. 

This was taken a week ago:
<a href="http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m32/mkgroomalbum/?action=view&current=DSCN1767.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m32/mkgroomalbum/DSCN1767.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Here you go


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

oops, thanks! I get my message boards mixed up!


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

hmmm so far a few with hip and skin problems...good to know what to lookout for...interesting posts


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My Pack is 14 yr.Clover golden/border x 52# has fatty tumors,arthritis in rear legs , heart murmer, losing hearing and cataracts in her old age. Onyx bi-color is 16 mos and no health issues, other than three bouts of Pano in her first year~ 88 # 27" tall. Kacie long-coat rescue, will be 3 in July and other than an enlarged front elbow(due to break that never was fixed) she is healthy at 75# and 25" tall. All dogs are raw fed as of June '07


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is 6 1/2, in great health except for a touch of arthritis. She just started taking supplements that have given her a lot of relief. Her favorite past times are sticks, booda tug, going to the beach and licking naked children.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Shay is 8 months old, last time he was weighted he was 70 lb and that was 1 1/2 months ago. He eats like a horse but looks good. He will be a big boy. His health is very good. He has lots of energy and can run very fast. He loves to go for walks and play outside with his toys. He is very vocal, a clown and a Lovebug.


















Meb will be 3 in June and is 105 lbs. He also is in very good health. He had itchy skin this winter, not sure for the furnace running alot or could be I made homemade dog biscuits and put cornmeal in them, later found out that alot of dogs are allergic to corn. Meb loves to swim and his favorite toy is any toy that Shay has! Meb has a very masculine look but is a real sweetheart and loves to cuddle at night when I lay on the floor with him.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash is about 15 months old. I adopted him from the animal shelter in October, so I've had him for about 5 months. Right after we adopted him he scared us all with a case of acute colitis and we learned that he has a very sensitive stomach. He eats Wellness Simple food solutions duck and rice formula and does well on it. Cash is tall and lanky, 28 inches and only about 80 pounds. I made the mistake of showing him a lazer pointer one time and now he's OCD about chasing shadows and lights. He's a funny, playful, delightful companion to have around and a big snuggle monster.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky- AKA the Rockstar- is the light of my life. He'll be six in April, is in fabulous health, and is too smart for his own good. He can spell P-A-R-K, R-I-D-E, W-A-L-K, and several other words. We got lucky with him because we bought him for $300 out of the newspaper before we knew any better. His only issue is that he's shy around strangers and terrified of children, but I don't really blame him on the last one. He's rock-solid reliable with his obedience and can be walked off-lead. He doesn't really feel he should have to sleep on the floor and can usually be found on the bed or the couch. Rockstar tends to gain weight if we're not careful. He gets 3 cups of Canidae and a long walk every day. He's 25 inches and 80-85 pounds, though he should weigh more like 75.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say that everyone has such beautiful dogs! 

Can we add out other dogs in too even if they are not GSD's? I'd love to see some of the other breeds on here!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

This is Emma, she's 8 months and 13 days old. The last she was weighed about a month ago she was at 52lbs. Her favorite toy is a latex squeeky alien monster, and she obssesses over playing fetch all day with it! She's a picky eater and extremely active, both of my Girls take power runs on our land a few times a day outside for about 20 minutes or longer depending on weather. She still sleeps in her crate/cage in my room (she likes it and won't sleep outside of it, but it stays unlocked)


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

This is Elle... She will be 2 years old next month on April 11th. She loves to eat and play with ropes and squeeky toys. She weighs 93lbs. She is a GSD Mix. She also sleeps in my room, she has a Doggy bed, but most of the time she ends up in bed with me. She is spoiled rotten, but you gotta love her, she's a real sweetie!!


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

Hector is 20 weeks old. 39lbs.
Food:Hills Science Diet large breed puppy food.

Favorite Past Time: Sneak attack on our 8 month old weimerainer. He waits until she is wrestling with our 8 year old lab then he will come running up behind her, fit her whole neck in his mouth and slam her to the ground. For some reason they all enjoy this and do it over and over for hours.

Favorite toy:Its a little bear with a squeaker inside and pull handles on both ends.

Favorite foodeanut butter.
He is extremely vocal when hes playing. 

He loves to go on hiking trails.
Good health.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Freyja is 2yrs 4mo and 75lbs. 
She's in near perfect health. Aside from a minor contact allergy problem that flares up every now and then. I just had the vet do an exam on her to make sure I wasn't missing anything, and vet says she's in excellent condition. She always gets comments on how great her coat condition is.







Her favorite toy is her Everlasting Fun Ball. It's the only toy that she can chew on that she hasn't been able to destroy. We've had it for about 3 weeks now, and thats a first! She's currently still in transition to EVO Red Meat, from Canidae. She is doing famously on it, with poops literally half the size they used to be.

Freyja's favorite thing to do, is anything that involves being with me. Whether its going for a walk around the block, a hike through the parks, or hanging out at home. As long as she can be close, she's happy. It's up to interpretation as to who is more co-dependent, Freyja or myself.







(both pictures taken in the last month)


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

This is Ozzy, roughly 2 years old. 75 pounds and eats Timberwolf Elk and Salmon. Favorite past times include eating pantyhouse, burping in your face, and playing fetch only in the house. Dislikes include asparagus, running out of peanut butter, and seeing me interact with other dogs.

Very healthy. Itchies cleared up when we switched foods last summer.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

It doesnt have to be GSD only..you may feel free to other breeds...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is Chama. She a muttweiler. She weighs about 65 pounds. She eats Orijen, canned food and preprepared raw food. She looks at food and gains weight! She will be 13 next week. She has tons of fatty tumours, "old dog" lungs and arthritis but she still loves to eat and loves her walks. Her greatest joy in life used to be running in the woods and she still loves to go on (short) hikes and sit outside and sunbathe. She is very bossy with other animals but she loves Rafi and wrestles with him and tries to mount him at least once a day.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is Rafi. I adopted him a little less than 3 months ago. I think he weighs about 60 pounds. He's a small guy. He's probably about 1.5 years old. He has HD (haven't had the x-rays done yet but it's obvious) and a sensitive stomach. He eats TOTW, preprepared raw and homemade food. Certain foods (like chicken) make him itchy. He does not tolerate fatty foods well. He had mange when I adopted him but got over that quickly with good food and supplements. He is very friendly with people and kisses everyone he meets. He is very good with Chama and my cat Cleo but can be a bit of a bully with new dogs that he meets. He loves to go for walks and play with toys. He is in an agility class right now and I am obedience training him myself. He listens well and is a real joy to have around. He is a very happy dog. Oh--he has a very special relationship with his kong collection.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

mikko is 2 1/2 (born 9/29/05). he weighs 70 pounds and is 26 3/4" tall. he has always been really healthy (knock on wood) and we hope he continues to be! he eats a combo of kibble (nature's variety and orijen) and raw. he gets glucosamine, chondroitin, and omegas daily. he enjoys his weekend morning egg and cheese. his favorite things to do are chasing squirrels, agility, going to the dog park, swimming, running through the woods, and going for walks. he has been competing in agility since last summer and we hope to continue our healthy and successful season. he is a very affectionate dog to the people he loves. if you leave the house for 3 minutes, you'll return to the most loving greeting as if you were gone for days. his constant affection and love of just being around us is my favorite thing about him.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

This is Kodee Bear. He is 8-1/2 mos old, weighs 70 lbs., and is in great health. So far, other than Giardia and demodectic mange when I got him, we have had no health issues (knock on wood). He eats Adult Orijen, supplemented with occassional Honest Kitchen Force, and raw chicken/beef. His left ear has been up and strong since about 9 weeks old, but his right ear is lazy - I have been glueing it up since he was about 5-1/2 mos old.







It has helped a lot, and the last time I removed the foam insert, his ear looked better than ever. Hopefully a few more weeks will do the trick! Kodee loves playing "Find It" with me and my 3 kids. His favorite toys are the Ultra ball (we use it for training more than treats, actually) and his Jolly Ball (OMG - he growls and goes crazy every time he plays with that thing). 

I am currently training him in preparation to take the CGC, and then hopefully go on to become a certified therapy dog. 
Normally he is very quiet - hardly ever barks, although he finally growled at something outside of the house the other night. (Yay, Kodee!)

Here is his pic:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Diabla* is 4 and a half months old. Working lines GSD. She weights 14 kg.(30,8 pounds) and heigts 47,5 cm. (18'). She's actually eating Nutra Nugget, but I'm planning to change it (again)because I still can't find a food that doesn't cause loose stools, otherwaise she's perfectly healthy.

I'm preparing her to compete un SchH in the far future, or at least in obedience if I can't get a competent helper. Also I'm planning to prepare her in cadaver search.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Awwwe... I love looking at all the pics with different faces and expressions!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

This is Diesel. He is 20 months old and weighs 85lb. About 26' tall at the shoulder. He is fed on Naturediet and has no real health problems. Love to chase his rope ball and chew on his golden sister's head! Just completed his Kennel Club Good Citizen Silver award. Going for gold next.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Kodeegirl, very often when a dog is teething the ears droop...my brother's GS had them huge ears and when he was teething one would droop...today he's almost 8months old and they are both straight as an arrow...


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

Zara will be 4 on the 7th of September and i'v have her since she was 11 months. she was a rescue and a nervious wreck when i got her - totally different dog now.
she loves her ball on a rope, frisbee playing in water, followinf my rabbit about and being my shadow.
she is also 24 and a half at the shoulder.


----------



## lynnkeiser (Dec 15, 2006)

This is Greta.
Age - 26 months
Weight-about 70 lbs.
Heath - good but has allergies
Very picky eater. We feed her Taste of the Wild and liquid fish oil. TOTW has put on weight and controlled the itching.
Favorite toy/activities - Chuck it and chasing squirrels, rabbits, groundhogs and fox out of hte back yard. The deer in the neighbor's yard do not enter the yard because of a high chian link fence. The deer she loves and sits by the fence to observe them.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

KC is our 17 week old Bi-color female. Last weight was 30 lbs and 19 inches.
No health issues. She had worms when we brought her home but other than that nothing. She is eating Canidae ALS and doing great. She loves to get her raw treats and get attention from everybody. 










Mace is my 12 week, 20 pound, 15 inch sable boy.
He is my cuddler and loves to give kisses. No health problems. Eats Canidae ALS. He didn't do well on Solid Gold wolfcub, loose stool.









Rex is Mace's littermate. 18.4 pounds and 14.5 inches.
He is a loner for the most part. But if he is alone with you and nobody else he is a major smooze. No health problems, Canidae ALS. He is the one that will try to bite your hand off if you have raw meat. He loves it!









They all prefer soft plush toys to plastic. Balls aren't such a big deal either. A pig ear is gone in 5 minutes. The love to go for walks. And we look forward to them getting older so we can train them for sport.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

okay, i'm in!!!

*name:* gia [after the movie]
*nickname:* "G"
*sex:* spayed female
*d.o.b.* 8/15/99 (age: 8.5)
*description:* black and tan bi color, short stock coat
*height:* 27"
*weight:* 83lbs
*food:* wellness core ocean + raw 3x week + nupro silver supplement
*health issues:* HD. controlled with supplements & swimming
*behavior issues:* ball possessive. hit or miss with other dominant females.
*tricks/commands:* all obedience in english, italian & hand signals + shake & speak
*favorite pass time:* loves swimming pools, kids & tennis balls.
*best friend:* nautica, a choc lab & ashleigh, a red dobie.
*photo:*










*name:* tilden [after a park in northern california]
*nickname:* "tilds"
*sex:* neutered male
*d.o.b.* 12/24/06 (age: 1.5)
*description:* black & red LHGSD
*height:* 25"
*weight:* 70lbs
*food:* canidae als + raw 3x week + nupro silver supplement
*health issues:* none.
*behavior issues:* "interior decorator"
*tricks/commands:* all obedience [working on "stay"] + shake
*favorite pass time:* smiling & playing with tahj [his kitten]
*best friend:* tahj, gia & nala, a dobie
*photo:*


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

This is Reich, she weighs between 50-55 lbs at approx. 6 mos old, and is 22 inches tall.

(gotta love the awkward teenager look)









She was dirty, stinky, and wormy when I brought her home...as well as scared of everything.

I put her on Solid Gold Wolf Cub, and it gave her horrid diarrhea, as did every better quality food we tried. She's a Purina dog chow girl...it's the only thing that doesn't upset her stomach.

She eats like a horse, but is on the thin side for her size and age...her vet doesn't mind though.

Her and her buddy checkin out some ducks-









Lovin her 2nd buddy-









Third buddy-









Making new friends at about 12 weeks old-









Not convinced her boy should be touching that little 'thing'-









Her and that 'thing' AKA Wolfgang von spastic drivey pup are friends now too-









And this is just my favorite shot of her, waiting for her boys to get off the bus-


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Thunder - 5 years old (will be 6 in August). 62 pounds, in good health except he does have mild hip dysplasia. He takes fish oil supplements and joint supplements daily which help his hips a lot. Favorite past times include: following me everywhere (including the bathroom, lol), helping out around the farm, going for car rides, playing with his toys (especially tennis balls) and wrestling with his canine brothers and sisters.










Ava - 4 months old. Weighed in at 38 pounds last night, but she's still slightly underweight from being malnourished in her previous home. Other than her weight, she's in perfect health. Favorite past times: Going for walks, exploring the yard, playing with her toys, and pestering her brothers and sisters.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

This is Tonga....he is 15 months...and weighs 102 lbs. Right now no heath issues, did have a bout with mites (WHAAAA ??) He's now ok. He is soo well tempered, at times I forget I need to get him neutured...will do by fall.....as much as I love him, I do not want any lil' Tongas running around in my neighboorhood !!










WHO LOVES YA BAABBYYY !! (I am telling my age)


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Ooops I forgot, Tonga has been on raw since February....The mark on his snouse came from the kennel....During a "nature walk" he wanted to spend time in digging in the ground....

Hopefully his was digging for oil, I could sure use the finders fee !


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Elmo is 17 months old and weighs 78 pounds. The vet said he was a little underweight. But, we think he's a good size for his age and build. 

After experimenting with some different foods, we settled on Health Food for Dogs. We also mix in some Merrick's canned food. 

He does not have any health issues.

He loves his Cuz army. I think he would defend them with his life. 

Elmo is a sensitive, friendly, playful, big baby!


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Elmo is underweight? He sure looks good to me...All of your GS are great looking...

Today Major is almost 8 1/2months old and now weighs 87lbs. He's 27in in height. He is healthy so for us that's what's important. He use to gain 5lbs every 2 weeks now its 1-2lbs every 2 weeks. We had very hot days a few weeks ago and i mean really hot. He lost 1/2lbs. I guess its normal. So for now he's doing fine. Like most of all GS in here.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

This is Apollo, he's six months old since 6/17. His health now, is excellent, and well, when he was a pup, you can read about it here if you wish. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=690589&page=15#Post690589

He's 61lbs, 24 inches. He's a cuddler, and loves all food! He loves people too, and sometimes gets too excited, but he loves to be pet. My favorite picture of Apollo is the one in my avatar.



















This is Zeus, I call him Zeusy, or Baby Zeus from time to time. He's three months old since 6/19. He and Apollo are half brothers. Zeus has had a complete clean bill of health his entire life, and adores Apollo. He too loves all food, and loves people. He's a lot more drivey than Apollo, and always wants to play. He weighs 26lbs. He can't stay still long enough to get a decent picture though!


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is my boy Yukon.









He will be 8 months old on June, 27, he is 26 inches and weighs 87lbs.

I feed him Royal Canin for German Shepherds 3-4 times a day and raw chicken 3 times a week.

He enjoys anything that has to do with the outdoors, and him tripping over his two left feet. He loves bully sticks, annoying me with his Cuz and clearing the coffee table with his almost constant wagging tail.

Health wise, he just had a physical at the vet and besides a slight sprain in his front leg, he is perfectly healthy.


----------

